# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Ismail Kadare

## Marsel

Frymëzimet djaloshare, 1954 
             Ëndërrimet, 1957 
             Shekulli im, 1960
Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, 1963 - The General of the Dead Army 
Përse mendohen këto male, 1964 
Vjersha dhe poema të zgjedhura, 1966 
Qyteti i jugut, 1967 
Dasma, 1968 - The Wedding 
Motive me diell, 1968 
Kështjella, 1970 - The Castle 
Autobiografi e popullit në vargje dhe shënime të tjera, 1971 
Kronik' n' gur, Tirana, 1971 - Chronicle in Stone 
Dimri i vetmisë së madhe, 1973 
Linja të largëta, shënime udhëtimi, 1973 
N'ntori i nj' kryeqyteti, Tirana, 1975 
Poezia shqipe 28, 1976 
Koha, vjersha dhe poema, 1976 
Emblema e dikurshme, tregime e novela, 1977 
Dimri i madh, 1977 - The Great Winter 
Ura me tri harqe, 1978 - The Three-Arched The Bridge 
Prilli i thyer, 1978 - Broken April (published in Gjakftohtësia, 1980) 
On the Lay of the Knights, 1979 
Poezi, 1979 
Buzëqeshje mbi botë, 1980 
Gjakfohtësia, 1980 
Autobiografia e popullit në vargje, 1980 - The Autobiography of the People in Verse 
Kush e solli Doruntinën, 1980 - Doruntine 
Nj' dosje p'r Homerin, 1980 
Sjell'si i fatkeq'sis', 1980 
Viti i mbrapsht', 1980 
Krushqit jan' t' ngrir', 1980 
Vepra letrare, 1981-89 (12 vols.) 
Nënpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave, 1981 - The Palace of Dreams 
Prilli i thyer, 1980 - Broken April 
Koha e shkrimeve: tregime, novela, përshkrime, 1986 
Koncert n' fund t' dimrit, 1988 - The Concert 
Eskili, ky humbës i madh, 1990 
Ftesë në studio, 1990 
Migjeni ose uragani i ndërprerë, 1990 
Ardhja e Migjenit në letërsinë shqipe, 1991 
Ëndërr mashtruese, tregime e novela, 1991 
Ardhja e Migjenit n' let'rsine shqipe, 1991 
Printemps albanais, 1991 
Nga një dhjetor në tjetrin, 1991 - Albanian Spring 
Përbindëshi, 1991 
Invitation a l'atelier de l'ecrivain suivi de Le Poids de la Croix Paris, 1991 
Pesha e kryqit, 1991 
Nata me h'n', 1992 
La Pyramide, 1992 - The Pyramid 
Oeuvres, 1993-94 
Vepra, 1993-94 
Noël, une anthologie des plus beaux textes de la littérature mondiale, 1994 
L'ombre, 1994 
Albanie, 1995 
La legende des legendes, 1995 
Visage des Balkans, 1995 
Dialog me Alain Bosquet, 1996 
Shkaba, 1996 
Spiritus, roman me kaos, zbulesë dhe cmërs, 1996 
Kushëriri i engjëjve, 1997 
Poèmes, 1957-1997, 1997 
Froides fleurs d'avril, 2000 


 Ismail Kadare
  (1936-

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sweet Ana

Mall

Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
Per ty une befas ndjeva mall
Jetojme te dy ne njejtin qytet
Dhe sa rralle shihemi sa rralle...

Dhe mu duk pak e cuditshme
Si erdhi kjo vjesht ky mengjes
Qiejt e ngrysyr pa lejleke 
Dhe shirat pa ylber ne mes.

Dhe thenia e vjeter e Heraklitit
Sec mu kujtua sot per dreq
"Te zgjuarit jane bashke ne kete bote
Kurse te fjeturit jane vec"

Ne c'enderr kemi rene kaq keq
Qe dot s'po zgjohemi valle?...
Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
Dhe une per ty sec ndjeva mall.

Te them te drejten eshte nje nga poezite e mia me te preferuara nga letersia shqiptare .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Simmba_wienerin

*MALLI I SHQIPERISE*

Me ka marre malli per Shqiperine tone
Sonte, kur po kthehesha me autobuz,
Tymi i cigares "Partizani" qe pinte dikush
Dridhej, kalteronte bente spirale,
Sikur te fshehta me thosh me gjuhen e shqiptareve
Mua bashkeatdhetarit
Te shikoj dua mbremjes ne rruget e Tiranes,
Ku kam bere dikur ndonje marrezi.
Dhe ne rruget ku s'kam bere marrezi.
Me njohin ato porta te vjetra te drunjta,
Inatin akoma do ta mbajne,
Koken do ta tundin,
Po une s'do ta marr per keq,
Se malli me ka marre.
Dhe t'eci rrugicave plot gjethe te thara
Gjethe te thara gjethe vjeshte,
Per te cilat krahasimet gjenden aq lehte.
Me ka marre malli per Shqiperine tone;
Per ate qiell te madh, te gjere e te thelle,
Per vrapin e kalter te dallgeve adriatike
Per rete qe ne muzg si keshtjella digjen,
Per alpet mjeker bardha e mjekergjelbra,
Per netet e najlonta qe nga flladet fergellojne,
Per mjegullat qe si indiane te kuq
muzgjeve shtegtojne.
Per lokomotivat e kuajt,
Qe te djersitur avullojne e hungerojne,
Per qiparisat, kopete, e varret
Malli me ka mare, malli me ka mare,
per shqiptaret.
Me ka mare malli e se shpejti vi atje
Duke fluturuar mbi mjegullat si mbi deshira,
Sa i larget, aq edhe i dashur je, Atdhe.
Aerodromi do te dridhet nga uturima
Mjegulla do te rrije pezull mbi humnera.
Ata qe shpiken shpejtesine reaktive
Larg Atdheut sigurisht do te kene qene
ndonjehere.


*NË PARKUN QË MBULUAN FLETËT*

Në parkun q'ë mbuluan fletët
Të dy ne ecim qetësisht,
Pas shijes saj ka shtruar vjeshta
Qilim të verdhë natyrisht.

Dhe ndoshta si një ëndërr e zbehtë
Ju fanit një muzg i vonë 
Ky park q'ë kan' mbuluar fletët
Ku pas kaq shekujsh ti po shkon.

Nga vagabondët me cigare
Ti mos u tremb e dashur kot 
Imazhin tënd as dinosaurët 
Shekuj më parë s'e shtypën dot.

Që ti të vije kaq e bukur
Me këta flokë, me këtë hap 
Toka të egrën klimë e zbuti 
Dhe akullnajat ktheu mbrapsht.

Dhe s'kish se si të ndodhte ndryshe
Të ndodhte ndryshe s'kish se si. 
U desh të zhdukeshin përbindshat 
Që te kjo botë të vije ti...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Nje tjeter nga Ismail Kadare

*Ti dhe Hena*


Kesaj nate me hene te vjeshtes 
Dola fushes te bredh kuturu. 
Rete shtohen me vrap pa reshtur, 
Hena duket aty-ketu. 

Porsi vete mendimet e mia 
Po me shtyhen nder mend me shpesh 
dhe pas tyre gjithnje gjendesh ti 
si kjo hene qe duket mes resh. 

Hena shpejt do te zhduket dhe netet 
do te mbeten pa te, kurse ti 
ne enderrimet e mia pa jete 
perendim s'do te kesh kurrsesi.

----------


## shigjeta

_Postuar ne forumin e vjeter nga_ *Trebeshina* 

*Ardhja e vjeshtes*

E pandryshueshme si perhera
Ia mberriti vjeshta perseri,
Modifikime avionet paten,
Po krahet e zogjve,kurrsesi.

Ndryshim nuk pati as modeli
I fletes qe te parku ra.
Gjithcka perreth kerkon kujtese
Dhe per kujtese mall vec ka.

Te hyrja e teatrit prape
U shtyne per bileten e fundit.
ne prova regjizori u bertet
Njelloj Cezarit si dhe Brutit.

Pas nje rremuje gazmore shqote
Si grua e re krehur sakaq,
Qe nje karfice ve mes flokesh,
Me nje ylber dita u shfaq.

1980


*Fluturimi i patave te egra ne forme"V"*

E krijuan germen
E vetme qe dine:
V-ne superbe
Dhe u nisen fluturim.

Dicka lene pas
Dicka marrin mbi re.
Faleminderit,pata,
Per aq sa bete per ne.

Me nje germe te vetme
Ne qiellin e madh
Sa nje raft librash
Na zgjuat mall.

1980


*Renia e debores*

Ty ndoshta nuk te shkoi ndermend
Se qielli rastesisht s'u mbyll
Se kjo debore qe shtroi kudo
Ne te vertete ra per ty.

U projektua cdo kristal
I saj ne qiell te madh diku
Dhe nuk pushoi se reni ajo 
Gjersa i gjeti floket e tu.

Qe ti ta shkundje me nje gjest
Shkujdesshem krejt e gjithe gezim
Nje nate te tere qielli punoi
me ernat ne bashkepunim.

Dhe ne mengjes i zbehte ai,
I ftohte hapej madherisht,
ndersa shetisnim ne te dy
Nen altruizmin e tij te hirte.

1980


*Mars*

Ajri ngrohet nga pak
Po mbasditeve ben fresk.
Mberijne zogjt befas
Si me teleks.

Ne lajmet e botes
Ka shqetesim jo pak.
Mbi catine e shekullit
Nje ylber rri nderkaq.

Si mengjes i bruzte.
Pa ankthin qe iu prish
Vjen fundi i mijevjecarit
Pa apokalips.

1981


*Ftohja e tokes*

Me buje qiejt gatiten per dimerim.

Pleqte thone:dimeron ne toke e jo ne qiell.
Ruaju nga dimri i tokes,
Nga e thjeshta,
E ftohta e saj,
E tmerrshmja.

1979



*Sapuni "Ledi Makbeth"*
Antireklame

Ka katerqind vjet
Qe duart ajo lan
Me sapune gjithfare markash
"Lux","Camay".

Por asnje prej tyre
Nga duart dot s'ia heq
Njollat e gjakut
Ledit Makbeth.

Cdo nate ne TV
Reklama gjithfaresh,
Sapuni gjakshlyes
Do te shpiket valle.

Perpara ekranit,
Ledi, ti pret me kot.
Bimesi e globit
Me kot u lodh.

U lodhen mendjet 
E shpikesve ne bote
S'do te shpiket kurre
Ai sapun kob.

Ne qofte se ky planet 
Ka nje grusht cilesish,
Nje nder me te cmuarat
Eshte kjo,natyrisht.

1987


*Kercenimi*

Shtat'qind vjet kam per ti djegur kullat,
Do te t'i vras qente shtat'qind vjet.
Keshtu Mujo me modesti pat deklaruar,
Ndersa eposi po hynte ne shekullin e tete.

Erdh'pas tij i nenti,i dhjeti radhaz.
Sa ngadale ne epos mllefi del...
Shtat'qind vjet kam per ti djegur kullat,
Do te t'i vras qente shtat'qind vjet.

1986

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ^VJOSA^

Ne Leksion-->Kadare

Shi ne rruge bie pa pushim
C'po mendon atje ti shpirti im?
Ne ate kend, e vetme, c'te mundon?
S'mban shenime, vija vizaton.
Tetembedhjete vjece nuk eshte shpejt
qe menduar xhamat t'i veresh
duhemi por zemra sec te ndjell
Syte e bukur trembur pse mi hedh?
Koha iken klasen do kujtosh
do te gdhihet befas nje mengjes
syte rreth do hedhesh te shikosh
se si derdhet shiu ne mes resh
Por ne banken prane s'do ta gjesh
djalin qe e desh dhe te desh.

----------


## Lisi

*Ti qave*



_Ti qave dhe me the me zë te ulet
Se une te trajtoja si prostitute.
Athere loteve te tu s'ua vura veshin
Te desha, pa ditur se te desha.


Vec nje mengjes te befte kur u gdhiva
Pa ty dhe bota krejt e zbrazet m'u duk,
Athere kuptova c'kisha humbur,
C'kisha fituar kuptova gjithashtu.


Me rrezellinte si smerald merzitja,
Dhe lumturia ngrysej si nje muzg me re...
Nuk dija ke te zgjidhja nga te dyja
Sepse seicila m'e bukur se tjetra qe.


Se ish i tille ky koleksion bizhush
Qe drite e terr leshonte njekohesisht,
Qe njeqindfish etjen per jeten shtonte,
Por dhe qe vdekjen ndillte njeqindfish_

	Ismail KADARE

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

*EDHE KUR KUJTESA*


_Edhe kur kujtesa ime e lodhur
Ashtu si ato tramvajet e pasmesnatës
Vetëm në stacionet kryesore do të ndalojë,
Une ty s'do të harroj.

Do të kujtoj
Mbrëmjen e heshtur, të pafund të syve të tu,
Dënesën e mbytur, rrëzuar mbi supin tim
Si një dëborë e pashkundshme.

Ndarja erdhi
Po iki larg teje...
Asgjë e jashtëzakonshme,
Veç ndonjë nate
Gishtat e dikujt do të mpleksen në flokët e tu
Me të largëtit gishtat e mi, me kilometra të gjatë..._

----------


## heret a vone

MONOLOGU I TE VETMUARIT

Tani une ngjitem lart dhe s'kam asnje gezim.
Ketu ku kam arritur me ftohte eshte, me vetmi,
E dija kete gje por padurimi vdekur
Me shtynte te shpejtoj tek ky sinor i kote.

Krahe grash te thyera mbi supe si te prera nga nje morg
Me japin nje gezim po aq te vdekur.
Me duket ende dimer ndonse eshte prill
Kam ftohte,
Kam ftohte.

----------


## heret a vone

MONOLOGU I NAIMIT

Ne naten plot acar nje zjarr desha te ndez
Por nata ishte e ftohte, ah, c'tmerr i zi qe ish
Ndaj qe te mbahej gjalle ky zjarth n'ate rebesh
Dicka perhere kerkonte, kerkonte vazhdimisht.


Ndaj si shtegetari murg qe shkarpat mbledh ne terr
Une hidhja n'ate zjarr gjymtyret pa pushim
Por ishin pak ato, ndaj fill pas tyre rresht
Mbi te nisa te hedh copera te shpirtit tim.


Se s'behej ndryshe, dot, se s'behej ndryshe, eh,
Se duhej qe dikush ta mbante ate flake.
ne flakezen-delir qe vec vajosja sjell
Te frikshme pamje ndritnin e dridheshin perqark.


I shihnit valle ato, dallonit valle dicka
Ndersa rreth meje nata me terr e ujq u mbush
Se donin qe te gjithe te fiknin ate zjarr
Dikush me ligesi e me padije  dikush.


Te tjere maje kodrash ku dielli kishte rene.
Te tjeret zjarre ndrisnin dhe qeshnin qe pertej
Se s'donin te kuptonin se c'behej ketu brenda
Se c'fli kerkon nje flakez qe lindet ne nje terr.


I lodhur nganjehere kam thene: shuhu pra,
Ne qofte se nuk duam, te bjere nte e pafund.
Te verberit syte tuaj keshtu ndoshta do jene
Ne terrin absolut pa shqetesim kerrkund.


Po prape dicka me shtynte te ngrihem si sonambul
Si murgu shkretimtar qe shkarpat verbtaz mbledh
Dhe siper zjarrit prap te hedh gjymtyret akull
Dhe coperat nje nga nje te shpirtit tim te hedh.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

*PELLGU ESHTE THARE*

_
Nje dite ne fushe shetisnim,
Dhe ja, te ky pellg mu ne fund
Te qeshur te dy ne u pame
Ne ujet qe era lekund.

Tani erdha prap' tek udha,
Bredh tutje me mallin ne gji.
Por pellgu eshte thareâ¦ sic duket,
Qe veten mos shoh ne vetmi._

Ismail Kadare, Vepra Letrare 1.
Shtypshkronja e Re, Tirane, 1981

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

*Vallja shqiptare*

Tri here opinga rrahu dheun
sikur kerkoi leje prej tij;
pastaj shamia palet ndehu
me qetesi dhe madheshti.


Keshtu mes qiellit dhe tokes
vallja u lind, vallja u shpall;
kemba sinjale i con tokes
dhe dora qiellit i jep lajm.


Dhe vallja rrokulliset tutje
mbi kohra hedhur si hobe;
prilli persiper i hedh lule,
dhjetori boren shkund atje.


Valle shqiptare, shenja ne ere
ylbere tirqesh tej-e-tehu;
kush ju kerceu ju njehere
dhe kembet rob s'i mbene tek ju?


Kush ra midis vorbulles suaj
dhe s'u pershit dhe s'u perflak,
ju bubullima me opinga
qe neper shekuj brodhet varg?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zani

...
Kur ti kalon Rruges se Dibres
Ata me sy te ndjekin pas
dhe tak..me brryl i bien shokut
-E shef filanen?E kam pas...

Por ti kokeulur nxiton hapin
Te arrish shoqen qe ke prane
E ti shpetosh thenies standarte
-Te gjithe djemte njesoj jane!

----------


## La rondine

Kristal                      

                              Ka kohe qe s'shihemi dhe ndiej
                              Si te harroj un' dalngadal,
                              Si vdes tek une kujtimi yt
                              Si vdesin floket dhe gjithcka 
                              Tani kerkoj une posht' e lart
                              Nje vend ku ty te te leshoj.
                              Nje strofe a note a nje brilant
                              Ku te te le, te puth, te shkoj. 

                              Ne s'te pranofte asnje varr
                              Asnje mermer a morg-kristal.
                              Mos duhet vall' prap te te mbart
                              Gjysem te vdekur, gjysme te gjalle? 

                              Ne s'gjetsha hon ku te te hedh
                              Te gjej nje fushe a nje lulnaje
                              Ku butesisht porsi polen
                              Gjithkund, gjithkund te te shperndaj. 

                              Te te mashtroj ndoshta keshtu
                              Dhe te te puth e t' ik pa kthim
                              Dhe nuk do te dime as ne, askush
                              Harrimi ish ky, a s'ish harrim. 

                                                      1979

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## La rondine

Pa ty

                        Ti ike udhes se pafundme
                         Ku zverdhin druret gjetherenes
                         Mbi gjokse pellgjesh tani tundet
                         I arti medalion i henes. 
                         Lejleket iken.
                         Fill pas teje
                         Si stof i keq u zbeh blerimi
                         Dhe ngjajne toka, pylli, reja,
                         Me negativin e nje filmi. 

                         Tani ne fusha shkoj menduar
                         Ku nis te fryje ere e ftohte,
                         Ku ca mullare te gjysmuar
                         Duken qe larg si Don Kishote. 

                         C'te bej, po them me vehten time,
                         Ne kete ore te vone te muzgut,
                         Ku qerrja baltave ben shkrime.
                         Te lashta sa te Gjon Buzukut? 

                         Do te shkoj te ulem permbi pellgjet,
                         Te pi ne gjunje duke rene,
                         Ne gryke e di qe do te me ngelet
                         I ftohte medalioni i henes. 

                                  Nga "Perse mendohen keto male" 



                                 Koha e pamjaftueshme

                              S'kam kohe te harroj shume gjera
                              Qe nga mendja ti nxjerr perjete.
                              Per tragjiket e vjeter e shkreptimat
                              Do t'me duhen se paku dy vjet. 
                              Dhe ndoshta po aq per Danten,
                              Per frengjishten tok me plazhet po aq,
                              Ndoshta grate do te jem duke fshire
                              Kur muzgu do te afrohet nderkaq. 

                              Si udhetari me peshe te tepert
                              Para avionit qe niset pas pak
                              I ngarkuar rendshem ende
                              Do t'afrohem tek varri humbak. 

                              Nga supet si ta heq kete barre?
                              Ku ta hedh kete peshe, si?
                              Me te s'mund te zbres atje poshte
                              Por as lart dot s'e le kurrsesi. 

                              I menduar gjer ne cast te fundit
                              Nga mosthenia, nga pengu tragjik,
                              Nje shenje ndoshta te pakuptueshme
                              Do t'ju bej te gjitheve e do ik. 

                                                 Pranvere 1990

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Helena78

KA edhe nje citat te thjeshte qe mbaj mend une.


Ah flutur kraheshkruar 
nje flutur secila prej jush 
iku me la neper duar hirin e kohes 
                                      si prush.
 :buzeqeshje:  


> Mesojeni kohen te mos i haj te vetet, c'u shemb shemtie do e ngren poetet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*E HIDHUR VJESHTE E KETIJ VITI

Ne memorje te demonstratave studentore
ne Prishtine ne vitin 1981*

E hidhur vjeshte e ketij viti
Kosoven gjeti nen terror
Korba te zes mbi te ja mbriten
Hetues,gjykates,prokurore.


Me 5 vjet burg,me 8,me 7
Me 12 denojne diku
Keshtu mes jush shekullin ndani
Dhe mijevjecarin ndani ju.


Keshtu e preket historine
Mbi supe e bartet JU serish
Prangat ne shkolle qe i mesuat
Ne duar i ndjete befasisht.


Dhe pate se nuk ish larg mesjeta
S'qe larg dhe vec ne endra s'qe
Dh'u kthye nata e Prishtines
Ne naten Shen Bartoleme


U ngritet Ju vigane,fisnike
Me korektese e madheshti
Ngaqe kerkuat *Republike*
Ju shtypen si ne Monarki.


Por koha kurre s'vjen pergjysem
Nat e masakres vetem s'mbrin
Se pas Dushanit car te frikshem
Rrufeshem Skenderbeu arin.


S'kish deshmitare,TV nuk pati
Zinxhir i tankut kur ju griu
Por rete e globit vec ju pane
Ndergjegje e botes tek ju mbriu.


Keshtu ne vorbull te epokes
U ngritet Ju si monument
Ju qe e preket historine
Dhe n'histori u kthyet vete.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*DITE VJESHTE*

Autobuzet urbane nga periferite
drejt qendres mbi xhama bien brymen
vjeshta si luaneshe krifeverdhe
ruan ditet e fundit nga dimri.


Te vitrinat,tek xhamat e kafeve
kalimtare te shumte ka
ne reflekset e flokeve te tua
nje nuance e kuqeremte ra.


prane diteve te tua te bardhe
kalova sot rastesisht
ti u trembe...une ujk nuk jam
po as dele nuk jam natyrisht.


Po ti eja andej te shkojme
pa i perfillur fjalet e botes
ku nga avulli xhamat e kafeneve
ngjajne si pamje qe s'jane ne fokus


Ne autobuzet urbane eja
te kalojme periferive mebryme
te shohim se si vjeshta krifeverdhe
ruan ditet e fundit nga dimri.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*LARG NE VERI*

Larg ne Veri nen rete e renda bojhiri
Ndodhet nje qytet me nje emer te tmershem te
                                      pergjakur.
Shirat bien pa reshtur mbi qytetin verior Gjakove
Po si duket se shplajne dot gjakun nga fytyre e tij.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*IKJA E MOISI GOLEMIT*

Kjo ruga perdridhet 
si gjarper i zi
per ku po vrapon
gjeneral Moisi?
Pelerinen era
ta ngre me tallaz
gjeneral Moisi
pluhur shume le pas.


Kali perpin udhet
muzgu bie ngadal
pse te dridhet freri
dores gjeneral?
Leshrat gjithe pluhur
te godasin syte
mbi boshllek te tyre
balli i ftohte i yt.


Nata zbret mbi udhet
larg zjare cobenjsh
gjeneral Moisi
perse shpaten zhvesh?
Udha eshte e gjate
tutje teri nxin
i ndergjegjes troku
prapa oshetin.


Larg dy-tre shkendija
patkoi shkrepetit
ndan udhes se madhe
ndergjegja jep shpirt
Moisi ndergjegjes
valle si i re?
Ajo ngrihet,bie
mbytur gjak perdhe.


Nata eshte e shkrete
troku naten mbush
vec ndergjegjes sate
prapa s'te ndjek kush
Ne kalldreme shekujsh
troku yt i zi
Moisi i Golemeve
Gjeneral Moj-Zi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

